

Whistleblowers & NSA - Todd
http://www.coasttocoastam.com/show/2013/07/27
Here&#x27;s an interview with William Binney for background:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=TuET0kpHoyM
======
Todd
Here's an interview with William Binney for background:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuET0kpHoyM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuET0kpHoyM)

It would be great to hear some HN voices tonight. We need to raise the level
of dialogue and help the larger populace understand the real issues.

